# Blasting Hcgs before pct?



## Trippy13.EM (Jan 14, 2018)

What would be the best way to blast hcgs at the end of my cycle. I hear different things. I'm running 500mgs of Test e a week. This is my 1st cycle and I just started week 5.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 15, 2018)

Suggestion, there are many ways, On-Cycle or Post Cycle.  Some say take while on cycle and it will  stop Complete shut down?  Jury is still out on this?    Only blood work can answer that.  Post cycle is common.  Dose may vary every ones body is different.  Trial and error.

Post Cycle:

2 weeks after last injection.  Example:500 IU'S EOD for 10 day or 2 weeks.  Some run 1000 IU'S ED for two weeks.  Without blood work can't say how much for you.  Try 500IU'S EOD for 10 days.   If you ask me  how do you tell if it is doing what were told?    Without blood work I'd be lying.  1000 ED for me may work but may not work for you.  Clomiphene should be included in this.  Sorry if this did not help but, no one can tell you how much you should take without blood work.  I just basically gave you a safe starting guide.  Be good idea, to study and google, Anastrozole, Clomiphene, Mesterolone.  These items are very important.   Best of luck.


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> What would be the best way to blast hcgs at the end of my cycle. I hear different things. I'm running 500mgs of Test e a week. This is my 1st cycle and I just started week 5.



(I think) General consensus on this board is to run it ON CYCLE @250iu 2x/wk. 

Blast at the end works too but is more old school. 

Maybe its better to prevent them shutting down than to revive them afterward.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 15, 2018)

from my understanding, if blasting it eoc rather than running it throughout it should be taken after last injection up to a few days before pct. 2 weeks after last injection you should be starting your pct. as for dosages idk. i looked that shit up a while back but ended up not goin that route. theres gotta be a sticky for this somewhere up in here I'm sure...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2018)

Start running the hcg asap at 500 ui twice a week from now till pct starts


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Jan 15, 2018)

I know that you're suppose to run it on a cycle. But I made the decision not to. I don't care about my balls shrinking. I just want to make sure I recover when I pct. Nether way I'll take them. Just not sure if I should start now or just blast it at the end of my cycle.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 15, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> I know that you're suppose to run it on a cycle. But I made the decision not to. I don't care about my balls shrinking. I just want to make sure I recover when I pct. Nether way I'll take them. Just not sure if I should start now or just blast it at the end of my cycle.



better off starting now but if not, blast at the end. plus i heard it makes you shoot big fat loads haha


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Jan 15, 2018)

If that's true then I'm going to have some fun


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> I know that you're suppose to run it on a cycle. But I made the decision not to. I don't care about my balls shrinking. I just want to make sure I recover when I pct. Nether way I'll take them. Just not sure if I should start now or just blast it at the end of my cycle.



Primary function of hcg isn't aesthetics. Like I said, better to keep the testes functioning the whole time than to have them shut down completely. 

This should give you better chances at recovering.


----------



## Trippy13.EM (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. That's why I'm here


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 15, 2018)

I second that motion.    





Jin said:


> Primary function of hcg isn't aesthetics. Like I said, better to keep the testes functioning the whole time than to have them shut down completely.
> 
> This should give you better chances at recovering.


----------

